# Opinions? Red nose or Blue nose.



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Newb here. Just sort of curious of everyone's opinion on my puppy's (and others like her) nose classification as I've heard many different things.

Red or Blue?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

adorable...i think its brown nose/red nose


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think a nose is a nose  but either way good looking pup


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

A lot of folks seem to think the color of a PB's nose is indication of a blood line or breed but it really isn't. A nose is a nose, but hers looks red to me.. Nice looking pup.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks all 

I know many people can make a bigger deal of classifying a nose colour than should be made. I wasn't exactly sure (strictly for technicality) if theres certain colours that can be classified under the two; Red or Blue.. or if breeders prefer to call it how it is. Is it a matter of personal preference?

Its spiked my curiosity because I dont know what to say when other people ask what she would be considered. lol.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Well what she is, is a American Pit Bull Terrier. Her nose is red and a lot of people will call her a red nose pit but that is just people using terms that do not mean anything really as to her breeding or pedigree.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

While it doesn't mean much, yes he is a rednose.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, I originally thought red as well. However, the most confusing part is the breeders(though not the most professional) said black.

And oh I completely agree Clockwerk, I personally find it amusing hearing the temperament classifications people give to specific nose colourings. If only I could apply that logic to humans...wait, that'd be called eugenics.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

she's very cute. she? i dunno. and red nose is beautiful. my girl is too  

funny story about the red/blue what to call it controversy- it's pretty much what you see is what yea get right? like if you go look at the breed colors it will tell you red nose red with white red nose blue nose black nose blah blah blah. my favorite is when somebody comes to you with a pit saying its red nose... a big white with black dog with a big ol black nose  they say to me- no no its mom was a red nose and its dad was a blue nose but it has a red tint to its fur. its a red nose  like that means something haha. just funny. or better- a black and white pup from red parents with no pedigree and a breeder tellin you its a red nose cuz parents are.  or people that will fight over that one too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute pup! The bigger question is, how did she/he get propped up on the sofa like that? LoL, it looks like he/she stuck him/her-self there with Velcro.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup, red alright.

But, it is just like humans with blue eyes and brown eyes. Red hair and blond hair. We are all the same,... just look different.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Yup, red alright.
> 
> But, it is just like humans with blue eyes and brown eyes. Red hair and blond hair. We are all the same,... just look different.


:goodpost: a nose is a nose the color doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Isis said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I originally thought red as well. However, the most confusing part is the breeders(though not the most professional) said black.


Yikes well not to be judgmental, but the breeders obviously have no clue what they are doing or are color blind if they are telling you she has a black nose. LOL

She appears from the picture to be a chocolate red nose. Which is just a statement about nose and coat color and has nothing to do with bloodline/s.

When speaking of a specific dog the colors that are seen on them is what they are period. You just look at the dog to know what color nose and fur they have. :woof:

Check out the thread on Coat Colors.

Enjoy the pup; she is a cutie pie!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You have your self a very cute puppy.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

*hmmm*



Shes Got Heart said:


> Which is of these does the color resemble more?


hahaha... is this a yes or no question? is there an of thee above selection? 
she really is super cute tho. is it a she? i coudn't figure it out the first time and i'm still not sure i noticed either way again...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> That's great!


I'm sorry, I know were not supposed to pick on people but.. I was feelin spunky. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm sorry, I know were not supposed to pick on people but.. I was feelin spunky. :roll:


:rofl::rofl: I liked it.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol, was just looking for clarification, though pictures of crayons really help the imagination.

From my prior understanding red/blue/black nose labeling was in place to simply identify colour, nothing more. However when I would take my pup to be socialized people would continually ask what she would be classified as. Red or Blue? From my own knowledge I would be inclined to call her brown or red nosed. Then with the breeder calling her black nosed, it really threw me off. I just want to be sure that if it actually mattered technically speaking I would be telling people proper information.



Lex's Guardian said:


> What a cute pup! The bigger question is, how did she/he get propped up on the sofa like that? LoL, it looks like he/she stuck him/her-self there with Velcro.


Lol! She loves finding herself in extremely awkward positions. She wasn't happy with the way the blanket was laying so she climbed up top the couch to sleep.



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Yikes well not to be judgmental, but the breeders obviously have no clue what they are doing or are color blind if they are telling you she has a black nose. LOL
> 
> She appears from the picture to be a chocolate red nose. Which is just a statement about nose and coat color and has nothing to do with bloodline/s.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I will certainly check out that thread.

And no need to be tactful, the breeders were horrible. A certain set of circumstances lead us to get the dog from where we did. We're just happy that she has a chance to be raised responsibly.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah shes female.

And thanks for the cute comments! I'm sure she wouldn't argue, as the mirror is a close friend of hers. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Isis said:


> Yeah shes female.
> 
> And thanks for the cute comments! I'm sure she wouldn't argue, as the mirror is a close friend of hers. lol.


Aaaawww she's definately a cutie.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

that is a red but i think what your asking is can a dog look like it has a red nose but be a blue? 
i have a champagne boy that has a nose that alot of ppl would say is red but he is not hes a dilute blue.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Isis, just don't pay any attention to what half the people tell you about pit bulls. Most people even breeders if you can call them that don't know what they are talking about. You will learn that soon enough though if you stay around here. And welcome.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

She is adorable! Love her color - I have given up on the nose color stuff.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers 


Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> that is a red but i think what your asking is can a dog look like it has a red nose but be a blue?
> i have a champagne boy that has a nose that alot of ppl would say is red but he is not hes a dilute blue.


Yeah exactly. Thanks for sharing(he sure is handsome). Is there any way to tell a dilute colour? Coat I'm assuming?


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Isis said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah exactly. Thanks for sharing(he sure is handsome). Is there any way to tell a dilute colour? Coat I'm assuming?


HIS COLOR HAS A BLUE TINT WHICH IS HOW YOU TELL THEY ARE CHAMPAGNE. KINDA LIKE THE BLUE FAWN COLOR BUT WITHOUT THE GREY/ BLUE AREAS AROUND THE MOUTH AND NO BLACK/ BLUE /GREYISH TIP ON TAIL. 
ALTHOUGH I HAD ONE PUP OUT OF TWO BLUE PARENTS THAT WAS AS BLONDE AS CAN BE 








AND AS YOU CAN SEE SHE HAS WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD CALL A RED NOSE 
HERE ARE HER PARENTS 
















THERE WAS ALSO A CHAMPAGNE TRI IN THAT LITTER. ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU NEVER NO WHAT RECESSIVE GENES WILL POP UP.LOL ALL GRANDDOGGIES ARE BLUE AS WELL BUT THERE ARE SOME FAWNS AND BLACKS FURTHER BACK/


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Isis said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah exactly. Thanks for sharing(he sure is handsome). Is there any way to tell a dilute colour? Coat I'm assuming?


 yes, there is, I'll explain it better.
A dilute colored coat is a blue, a blue fawn, a bluie, or a watered down color or any coat containing blue or a blue cast to it like the colors that appear to be what is referred to as lilac or champagne.

Your pup does not appear to me from the picture top be any of those things. That is why I said she is a chocolate red nose in color.

:woof:

Also wanted to add many red nose dogs appear to have a brownuish red or chocolate red nose, it is still referred to as a red nose.  The nose often is colored similarly to the coat.

Thus a blue nose dog will have blue pigment on them somewhere even if it is just a cast over it or a small pigment spot somewhere.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I want a lilac nose...


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I want a lilac nose...


i'd like an orange and purple nose combo but we cant always have everything we want:hammer:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am such a sucker for chocolate....beautiful pup


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response Patch-O-Pits, very informative. I appreciate it.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful puppy - forget about the nose color - just looked at the picture again and wonder what color her eyes are.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Beautiful puppy - forget about the nose color - just looked at the picture again and wonder what color her eyes are.


Hehe 

Well she originally had the ice blue eyes as a baby










Now it depends on the lighting, they can appear green, hazel or sometimes gray.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

All APBT pups have blue eyes. As the pups mature they almost always change which is a good thing. Usually by 4-6 months give or take the eye color is what it will be. Most red nose dogs have green or amber eyes of various shades when they mature.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

my APBT pups eyes have been brown since the day I got her and she was 9 weeks at the time


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is a very very adorable puppy! I love chocolate pit bulls!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful puppy .. cant wait to watch her grow .. 
My favorite pitty will always be a Red Nose!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wac137 said:


> my APBT pups eyes have been brown since the day I got her and she was 9 weeks at the time


That is why I wrote:


> Usually by 4-6 months* give or take *the eye color is what it will be.


The darker the pigment the sooner they change, but all are born with blue .

My red nosed dogs' eye colors took longer to change fully than my ones with brown eyes. I have picts of mine at a couple of weeks old with brown eyes already.

Hope that clears it up better.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That is why I wrote:
> 
> The darker the pigment the sooner they change, but all are born with blue .
> 
> ...


lol that is fine but you didnt write that at first u edited it in but ok. Thanks


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> that is a red but i think what your asking is can a dog look like it has a red nose but be a blue?
> i have a champagne boy that has a nose that alot of ppl would say is red but he is not hes a dilute blue.


He has pretty eyes:woof:


----------

